# Beach rocks ?



## alouette (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

Do you think beach rocks would look good in a cichlids tank ? I live near the ocean and picking up rocks is just a question of going at the end of my property. They are worn and rounded by the sea, in varying colors of grey, green and brick red; some agates also. They're not square and flat as I've seen in most cichlids setups.

Thanks


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

They'll be fine, they sound like ordinary river rocks which are common in aquariums. Just be sure to give them a good scrub before you add them to your tank.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Rocks that have been worn smooth are the only type I have in my tanks. My source is the shore of Lake Ontario.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

you should be fine, a lot of my rocks come from the beach.


----------

